
Locked in the Ivory Tower: Why JSTOR Imprisons Academic Research - Feanim
http://m.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/01/locked-in-the-ivory-tower-why-jstor-imprisons-academic-research/251649/
======
mwk
Some excellent points. The solution seems all too easy to be real.

